# complete separation of DEV tools



## iic2 (Jun 2, 2009)

[font="Arial Narrow"]A question for Development or General.  I need complete separation of System files and Development tools.  There are 12 folders in /usr.  I am in the process of moving all development files and folders into my own partition [ad0s1h].  What are the names of folders that contain all the files used to make-world, and build C programs.  These are the folders I need to move into my partition where I can work and keep track of things.

My goal is to have all development tools and idle files under one roof and to leave *only* the vital system files in the /usr partition.

I'm not concern about any form of up-grade over the Internet because I will be ordering CD's so I need to move those folders into my [ad0s1h] partition also.

Could someone provide the list and/or links for this type of information.

Thanks in advance[/font]
[font="Courier New"]
.smp		Never move or delete
bin		main system file
compat	empty (what is this used for)
include	c dev tools - can I move this
lib		c dev tools - can I move this
libdata	c dev tools - can I move this
libexec	Not sure if system need this
local	empty (what is this used for)
obj		empty (what is this used for)
sbin		Not sure
share	When move you get dumb terminal
src		Make World can move - no problems  
[/font]


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 2, 2009)

hier(7)


----------



## iic2 (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks DutchDaemo, [font="Arial Narrow"]but I had already view the hier(7) document.  It don't give you a full list of items in a immediate folder with brief description.  That's the kind of list I need.  I couldn't find none on the net so I figured any good developers at FreeBSD has one.  I hope most serious developers over the years have done something like this and if not "PLEASE" put this at the top of your must-do list TODAY.  Complete organization comes first.  Why would you not?

Anyway, all I need is a brief description of what's is in each sub-folder item and not details on each and every item sub-folder but I'll take it.  Where is it or how quick can a team put one tegether.  I'll take /usr/bin 

I think this would be called a "folder list"

/usr/bin
gcc - - > c compiler for development and program writing  (programming tools)
pagesize â€“ >  sysctl - Make  (common utilities)
pr - - > a cvs commit file (applications)
etc ...[/font]


----------



## vivek (Jun 2, 2009)

We have this kind of setup for developers for python, java and c/c++ apps. However, my approach is totally different. I've used jails for each major development setup. This way developers cannot due anything harmful to the base host system. Install basic base system. Install jails using ezjail or other methods. Once done we create something as follows


dev01.example.com - for java/perl/python including Git Version Control System apps.
sql01.example.com - for pgsql and mysql
dev02.example.com - c/c++ with required libs.

Developers have project managers with root level access for each jail but they cannot change anything on host. This also ensures that you can upgrade software as and when required using the Internet or cdrom. Firewall blocks access from devl jaisl; so that they cannot send or download anything form the internet. 

HTH


----------



## richardpl (Jun 2, 2009)

iic2 said:
			
		

> A question for Development or General.  I need complete separation of System files and Development tools.  There are 12 folders in /usr.  I am in the process of moving all development files and folders into my own partition [ad0s1h].  What are the names of folders that contain all the files used to make-world, and build C programs.  These are the folders I need to move into my partition where I can work and keep track of things.
> 
> My goal is to have all development tools and idle files under one roof and to leave *only* the vital system files in the /usr partition.
> 
> ...



Feel free to remove libexec it is Visual C$ after all


----------



## iic2 (Jun 2, 2009)

> richardpl
> Feel free to remove libexec it is Visual C$ after all


[font="Arial Narrow"]DANGER -DANGER. Relocating/deleting the LIBEXEC or the LIB  folder yesterday is what caused me to post this question today.  Thanks for the reminder.

LIBEXEC: Libexec is hook-up with root (very few files out of 70) near sure
LIB: is needed by LIBEXEC or you never reach the password prompt. (very few files out of 363) for sure

It's all about saving space in FreeBSD cases and I think it may be a done deal.  But if these folder never get completely freed-up for users use only, simply show me all my (C) files and I'll write a program that will do all I'm after in a flash, updated and open-source.  Ic2 that scripts, perl and java is harder to learn than pure C or asm.  I care nothing about portability.  I only Intel, AMD or bust.
[/font]


----------



## SirDice (Jun 2, 2009)

iic2 said:
			
		

> LIBEXEC: Libexec is hook-up with root (very few files out of 70) near sure
> LIB: is needed by LIBEXEC or you never reach the password prompt. (very few files out of 363) for sure


Did you actually _read_ hier(7)??




> Ic2 that scripts, perl and java is harder to learn than pure C or asm.


You have got to be kidding me :\

And please stop with the font switching x(


----------



## iic2 (Jun 2, 2009)

> [font="Arial Narrow"]Once done we create something as follows
> dev01.example.com - for java/perl/python including Git Version Control System apps.
> sql01.example.com - for pgsql and mysql
> dev02.example.com - c/c++ with required libs.[/font]



*Heavy*, Thank you vivek. That's explains everything.[font="Arial Narrow"]Now I understand.  My idea would be good for an personal dev and programming environment on the side lines, until.  So I'm back to plan1.  After seeing other freeBSD dependencies just to boot up I'm in a state of shock.   So my new plan is leave those files in place *for now* but make a copy of EVERY (C) files I need so I can be near totally dis-connection from the  system environment until I run my compiled program.  This is no sweat once I get my copy of those files.  Just in case many may wonder Why?  Because that's the way I was raise by Windows 

I'm finally back to planet earth, so for now which files do I need to copy from usr or anywhere else to accomplish this task, compiler and all.[/font]

Thanks again


----------



## iic2 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Is this you SirDice ?*

you almost beat me before I finished posting.  Are you complainnnnning 
[font="Arial Narrow"]


> Did you actually read hier(7)??


Did you? If so, show me as I described.  Start reading from post one.


> You have got to be kidding me


I bet I wrote pure assembler (machine code) before you were born. Now I bow-down to some (C). But I do really like FreeBSD scripting and it goes hand in hand with what I'm GOING to do.


> And please stop with the font switching


Suprise  I use one font. I cut-paste one Hello and one Thank you to font default area.  There is no switch. But why what I do worry you so much.  You can't stop progress.
............................................
............................................
I hope you did not scare the many few experts away.  May we continue.

btw:  C and ASM (Pure Machine Code) will live forever with you or with-out you.

This post is bigger than my original question.  Must I beg for forgiveness. hehe You must be having a bad day.[/font]
Take care my friend


----------



## iic2 (Jun 3, 2009)

Just to set the record straight ...
[font="Arial Narrow"]If i miss something I'm sorry, again.

11:02  I posted my question

11:10  DutchDaemo post suggested reading

14:22  I posted a Thank you note to DutchDaemo with comments.  I read ALL.

15:24   vivek posted and broke down the way things are done.

15:37  richardpl post suggestion min latter.  I thought he was B*llshi*ng, than I fell asleep.

22:29
I guest hours flew by.  I wake up,  I say it best to warn  richardpl first before reply to vivek  cause he might be just like me, slow to pick up every detail when reading through docs, if he did read.  He might not be BS and who am I to pass judgement on someone who may be trying to help me.  So I POSTED based on yesterdays experience.  I did not think to say "read hier(7)"

22:38
SirDice you talked down to me like I was some kind of kid.  Under 10 minutes has pass while I was writing my reply to richardpl.  I did not see this post.  I did not refresh ... I went straight to pay my respects to vivek, immediately before logging off and nodding off again.

 22:39
I was writing a Thank you note to vivek with additional comments ... while on one knee. Than I logged off.  I still did not see your post.  I took another quick nod.

00:29
I woke up with the mouse in my hand to the worse comments i ever seen.[/font]


----------



## iic2 (Jun 3, 2009)

*I can't sleep*

[font="Arial Narrow"]Its 12:17am where I live.  Now I get it ... Dad have really been watching over me.  I had also posted a question much earlier before this some where about something *** now I remember it was pertaining to back-up I think, I'll find it later.  Pops must has responded cause I questioned his code and someone else.  I said nothing cause I was down here in the dungen trying to get some. Dad founded me and was ready to kick some butt.   That what this was all about.

Sorry SirDice

I'm not the only one who lack some rest.  It been a long day and I forgot.  I'm glad I did not get toooo indignant cause I was about to get mad too.  But I'll never come home until you say uncle to c and asm. ok ok ... I'll visit.

Have a nice day DEV[/font]


----------



## richardpl (Jun 3, 2009)

iic2 said:
			
		

> 15:37  richardpl post suggestion min latter.  I thought he was B*llshi*ng, than I fell asleep.


I was serious.
Try this little trick too `# cat /dev/random > /dev/mem`


----------



## SirDice (Jun 3, 2009)

iic2 said:
			
		

> I bet I wrote pure assembler (machine code) before you were born.


Not unless you are over 40


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 3, 2009)

Back on track please, gents.


----------



## iic2 (Jun 3, 2009)

[font="Arial Narrow"]The question I posed here went beyond of what I wanted to do.  One of our DEV broke it all down of the how each developer of FreeBSD is allow to work.  I threw out my ideas which turn my original question around.  Threads lives forever, but this thread will have an life of it own,  so I leave this in the hands of the experts and I hope they will concerned a very serious user thought that is workable with less stress for all involved with common use of FreeBSD.

According to records, the first Television was invented in 1922 by a 14-year-old farm boy named Philo T. Farnsworth and now we have flat-screen TV.  My guest is it will take FreeBSD to the year 2014 to get-it-down-right.

No need for wasted disk space, so feel free to remove any mis-understanding/flames/etc  previously posted.  It don't matter, we all do/will remain friends after all is said and done.[/font]


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 4, 2009)

Fine. Closed.


----------

